# L-Nol how much?



## juggernaut (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a continuation from my MDrol/Drol Stack question:

I'm doing LiquiNolva, is one bottle enough (40, 40, 20, 10)? I figure with the long half life I can skip a day and come out okay. Stuff is expensive. Also, How much do I take (in ml) to get the numbers I require? I'm terrible with the math conversion. I do have a 1 ml oral syringe. I'm just really confused as to how much to put in either the syringe or the supplied dropper. 
It states 30ml = 25mg/ml.  
What the hell does that mean? would you believe I used to teach?????


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2009)

the dropper is exactly one ml.
When I pct with liquid nolva I do 2mls for the first week, 1ml for the second week, and half a ml until its finished.

***each ml contains 25mg of nolva


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice. I'll do it that way. Thank you!


----------



## the nut (Mar 30, 2009)

Personally, I don't trust the accuracy of the droppers. I go with the 1 ml oral syringes, something like this. Plus, it breaks the measurement down to tenths of a ml, which is needed with some of the oral liquids. 

I run Nolv at 50mg (2ml) / week for 2 weeks, followed by 25mg (1ml) / Day for 2 weeks. I need 2 bottles.


----------

